# 2011-2012 Routan Emissions Service Action



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I got my notice in the mail, which is nice since I do have that harsh 1-3 upshift in "eco" mode. 

The action is for 2011-2012 Routans built prior to January 31, 2012 for the harsh upshift, and built from January 31 2012 to September 25, 2012 that causes the PCM to store fault codes that could make the vehicle fail emissions. 

The action number is 24Y7/W7, and all they will do is upgrade the software in the PCM. 

I'll also have them fix my rattling sliding door. We are at 26,000 miles, and so far no problems with brakes, phantom door closings, or any other issues some seem to have with their Routan, other than this upshift issue.


----------



## str8edg golfin (Oct 8, 2001)

I too just received the letter and have the harsh upshift in eco mode... Otherwise the van is great! We have about 19K on the clock and we love it. I called the shop and they said it will be about 45-60 miniutes to get the software updated. 

Hope the don't clear my chip just kidding.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have 52k miles on my 2010. My only complaint is the brakes. I haven't had any other problems. Been a great vehicle. I had my first set of brakes go out at 20k miles. The dealer put on the 2011 version of brakes. They did go another 30k miles, but I am again needing rear brakes now and fronts probably no far behind. VW may have gotten a better rotor for 2011 and that's good, but still 30k for brakes again is pathetic. So if you haven't done brakes yet, you will. 

I have been toying with the idea of spending more on some really high quality EBC rotors and pads. I am thinking about the EBC USR slotted and greenstuff pads. The rotors for one set cost 229 for rears and 279 for fronts. Pads are about 80 each set. That's a lot, but if they could last 50k or so, it would save me money in the long run. Any thoughts? I still debate slotted rotors and whether they will chew up the pads prematurely and if they will improve stopping power. The vans do not stop very well as it is. It would be worth spending money to improve the safety by better stopping.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dan1206 (May 17, 2013)

*Emissions Service Action 24Y7/W7*

I took my VW in for the above service recall and was told the computer was down. The following week VW called to say that their computer was not set up for this recall and it would be another week at least before they are ready. IS THIS A RUN A ROUND OR WHAT!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Just had this done plus some other radio update.

No more hard shifting! I can leave my routan in Econ mode and not worry about it anymore.

Car has been a dream, no issues as well other than the hard upshift.


----------



## str8edg golfin (Oct 8, 2001)

Great, I haven't had ours in yet, but looking forward to just leaving it in ECO and not getting the hard shift out of first. It's no biggy on the highway, but scooting around town it will be nice just to leave it in ECO!


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

We had this service done. MUCH better. Before, I avoided the ECO mode because my wife and I called it "tranny noise mode." I leave it on now.


----------



## Crewtan (Feb 25, 2013)

I just had this service done to my 2012 SE today. Service notes indicate PCM was updated from 68185471AA to 68185471AC. It feels worse to me. Not only are some of the upshifts hard but when the shift occurs the car chugs or bounces in the next highest gear. The worst is when stopped at a stop light. The car has a clear vibration when the car is still in gear with the foot on the brake. When I put it in neutral the vibration goes away. It's like the torque converter doesn't know how to manage being left in gear with the your foot on the brake. 

Couple of questions. 
1. Do these transmissions "learn" your driving style, so perhaps over time, the problems I just described with get better? 
2. Can the service department revert the car back to a previous software level? 

Thanks, 
Brett


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

1) to an extent, but not to what you're look for. The map has been overly tuned for gas savings and the symptoms your sensing is "normal". Can it be better? Of course.

Apparently their dyno tuners went a bit extreme.

2) I'm sure you can reflash it to an old map, if they have them and if they even will do it.


----------



## Jmachmer (Jun 27, 2013)

*Identical problem*

We too took ours in after receiving that letter. Our chugging issues was not happening until the update happened. In fact 4 hours after the update I had the first chugging. Prior to that the shifting was it. 
It was looked t and they old never recreate it so "let us know if it happens again." It has and today it was awful. They have it now. 
Has your issue been corrected? I tell you I want out of this van. 
Let me know.


----------



## Crewtan (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't take it back to the dealer since I had to drive it right away. I put about 1000 miles on it during a trip. Mostly highway but some intown stuff. The transmission does feel better now, or maybe I just got used to it. It's not doing the vibration when stopped anymore. The shifting appears smoother but I still get the occasional chugging feel. I think it is going to naturally continue to do that since the eco mode is constantly trying to get to that next highest gear to keep the revs down.


----------

